# Droid 3 Rom or Lockscreen



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

hello and welcome 
i'm writing this because i was wondering if anyone was still interested in a port of the droid 3 lockscreen or rom to the droid x. i know that Ghostlypickle(twitter name) was developing a port of sense and the droid 3 rom but it seems like he has fallen off the face of the earth(he says he has stuff to do IRL so i'm not feinding over it) but yea. Is anyone still interested in sense or even the droid 3 rom? because i know i am but there hasn't been any updates or anything about it.
i for one would love the droid 3 lockscreen or even sense. idk let me know guys


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

I would be interested in a D3 port.


----------



## nhugh406 (Aug 2, 2011)

Both!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

I would like d3 rom with lockscreen


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

This thread may help your appetite

EDIT: Fixed


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm already running the theme haha I just want lockscreen X(


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

Would be nice to have the bionic lockscreen.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?5136-droid-3-lockscreen

Please refer to that thread for further discussion.
By some chance and a little common interest, two users have created almost the same thread!

lulz...coincidence?


----------

